# Sword fish help!



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

We are planning on trying out hand at sword fishing this Friday. I have a friend that is coming over from the east coast and sword fished there with success but I still am curious as to a general area to start. We will be leaving out of destin Friday around lunch to troll and bottom bump then try our hand at the nighttime swords. Any help or advise could be greatly appreciated! 

Chris


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

The spur will be your best bet for a night time drift out of Destin.


----------

